# Resources > Education Center >  >  Is this book good?

## Reinards

shemeam.com/pdf/lucid_dreaming.pdf

I started reading this book today  ::D: 

Have you read it? Is it good?

Also, can you suggest me a good book to read?  :smiley:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

ehehe this is THE classic book about lucid dreaming from stephen laberge and the abbreviation most people use is ETWOLD. you will find references here everywhere around. its a very good book and should be read by every interested lucid dreamer  :wink2: 

this + this forum is sufficient for a beginner to get his first lucid dreams! 

there is also 
"are you dreaming" by daniel love  that is similar to ETWOLD but newer with some other techniques but i think i liked ETWOLD more. nevertheless worth a read
"lucid dreaming - Gateway to inner self" by robbert waggoner. its more about what to do with lucid dreams and how to know ones inner self than about inducing them so maybe a little more advanced but i liked his approach to lucid dreaming.

there are a hell lot of more books about LD but i think with ETWOLD and this forum you have enough information and then its more important to practice and learn by experience than just read another ton of books... you need to experience it and not just intellectually get it  :wink2:

----------


## Reinards

Yep, thank you  :smiley: 
I am progressing  ::D: 

For example tonight, I had one weird dream after which I woke up. I wrote it down and went back to sleep(It was kind of WBTB without me knowing) and then I dreamed about myself thinking about that previous dream  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## RelaxAndDream

thats good. you will see that your dreams get more present and vivid and even if you dont get lucid you will notice more and more thing and start wondering. at the beginning you will fool yourself but the more practice you have the more you will hear on that gut feeling and get lucid  ::D:

----------


## CharlaNeubert

Yes, I think , it is a good book, you will know about sleeping in the ancient time.

----------


## Joshua12

I've read this book before. It's a great read if you're into things such as science fiction

----------

